# Harmonic balancer bolt



## SOCMedic (Dec 31, 2014)

This is going to sound silly but among all the labeled bags and taped parts I cant find my harmonic balancer bolt, so I need to buy a new one but I don't know the size of where to buy one for my 1972 400 out of a GTO. Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

They aren't year/model specific. Any bolt for a Pontiac V8 will work (I'd try to get within a few years of yours, but it really doesn't matter.) Visit your local wrecking yard,
or, alternatively something like this:
[ame]http://www.amazon.com/ARP-1902501-Harmonic-Balancer-Applications/dp/B000CFQ3WW[/ame]

You DO want a quality, grade 8 bolt --- this is not an area to cheap out on (but I know you knew that).

Bear


----------



## SOCMedic (Dec 31, 2014)

Thanks bear, I ended up buying three of them all different sizes for the same application we will see if one fits, and then I'll return the other two...


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

SOCMedic said:


> Thanks bear, I ended up buying three of them all different sizes for the same application we will see if one fits, and then I'll return the other two...


Do you have the washer or was it just the bolt that was missing?


----------



## Bensjammin66 (May 12, 2009)

Goat Roper said:


> Do you have the washer or was it just the bolt that was missing?


:thumbsup:

That washer is just as important. Run that bolt in tight without it and youll watch the crank threads fall out with it! BOP has them for a few dollars if you can wait to get it.

https://www.bopengineering.com/


----------

